# 2008 Madone vs. Lemond Triomphe(new carbon)



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Seems like Trek really stepped on it's own brand with the new Madone. It's own brand being the Lemond Triomphe series.

From what i can tell, the Madone's will have lighter frame/fork combinations, be as stiff/stiffer in the bb, stiffer in the head tube area, etc. And with similar components seem to be priced very similar.


----------



## norman (Sep 25, 2005)

i test rode the Lemond BA today, definitely not as racey as the Madone but nice nevertheless, very stable and comfortable, i enjoyed it.


----------



## maria007 (Jul 14, 2007)

Madone gets my vote its gorgeous, same cant be said for fat lance. Whatever has happened to him i wonder??


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

lemond is perfect. you can always change seatpost (oval carbon rails on arione), BB (ergomo, SRM, etc.), forks. other than the integration they are fairly similiar and i dont think there is a huge weight savings. 

and most importantly my thighs hit the wide top tube on the madone when i am out of the saddle.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I actually like the looks of the Lemond better, especially the Tete. Still have a problem with the heavy forks on the Lemonds.


----------

